#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Nederlandse jongen zoekt Marokkaans meisje

## Ren22

Ik vond vandaag deze site en ben meteen lid geworden. De reden daarvoor is dat ik de laatste tijd merk dat ik Marokkaanse meisjes erg leuk vind. Ik zoek in eerste instantie een meisje voor een vriendschap.

Wat ik het liefst wil doen, is samen wandelen (het liefst over het strand, door de duinen of over de Veluwe), naar de dierentuin gaan, stedentrips maken (ik hou vooral van Parijs) en films kijken. 

Ik ben 35 jaar. Ik ben betrouwbaar, eerlijk en oprecht. Sinds een aantal jaar werk ik als jurist. Verder doe ik al een aantal jaren vrijwilligerswerk, waarbij ik leesles geef aan vooral allochtone kinderen met leesachterstanden.

Mijn hobbies zijn tennissen, tv-series kijken, lezen en schrijven. 

Je kunt me mailen op [email protected] of toevoegen op msn.

Groetjes, Ren

----------


## Ariadne

Wat vind je van Algerijnse meisjes?

----------


## Ren22

> Wat vind je van Algerijnse meisjes?


Ook leuk denk ik. Is er veel verschil qua cultuur? En kom je zelf uit Algerije?

----------


## Ariadne

> Ook leuk denk ik. Is er veel verschil qua cultuur? En kom je zelf uit Algerije?


Zie jij het verschil tussen een Marokkaanse en een Algerijnse?

Neen, ik kom uit Hele.

----------


## Ren22

> Zie jij het verschil tussen een Marokkaanse en een Algerijnse?


Dat weet ik niet Ik kan me zo snel geen Algerijns meisje voor de geest halen. Maar ik kan me voorstellen dat ze er ongeveer hetzelfde uitzien.




> Neen, ik kom uit Hele.


Uit Heerlen? Vanwaar je vraag dan?

----------


## Ariadne

> Dat weet ik niet Ik kan me zo snel geen Algerijns meisje voor de geest halen. Maar ik kan me voorstellen dat ze er ongeveer hetzelfde uitzien.
> 
> Uit Heerlen? Vanwaar je vraag dan?


Ik vroeg me enkel af waarom je per se naar een Marokkaanse op zoek bent. Veel succes gewenst in ieder geval.

----------


## Ren22

> Ik vroeg me enkel af waarom je per se naar een Marokkaanse op zoek bent. Veel succes gewenst in ieder geval.


Omdat ik op en via mijn werk al een paar keer Marokkaanse meisjes heb ontmoet en dat ik die erg leuk vind. Erg vrouwelijk, stijlvol en mysterieus bijvoorbeeld - iets wat ik zeker niet altijd van Nederlandse meisjes vind.

----------


## Ren22

Ik weet eigenlijk helemaal niet hoe (on)gebruikelijk het is voor een Marokkaans meisje om een vriendschap of een relatie te hebben met een Nederlandse jongen. Hangt dat er vooral van af hoe gelovig ze is?

----------


## Ren22

Ik zou het overigens ook gewoon leuk vinden om een Marokkaans meisje te leren kennen via mail en msn. Lijkt me erg leuk.

----------


## Ariza

Ook al komt Allah naar beneden en maakt hij mij de rijkste man op aarde wanneer ik trouw met een Marokkaanse , ik zeg Allah nee ik blijf arm.
Ook al zorgt Allah de barmhartige ervoor dat ik mijn dierbaren terug krijg op aarde wanneer ik met een Marokkaanse trouw, ik zeg nee Allah laat mijn dierbaren a.u.b in de Hemel ik blijf wel eenzaam op aarde.

Allah vraagt mij waarom ?
Ik beantwoord: Allah vraagt het de engelen en u bent op de hoogte.
De Marokkaanse vrouw daar is de Duivel Iblies zelfs bang voor!
Ben je rijk en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt arm.
Ben je knap en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt lelijk.
Heb je nog nooit alcohol gedronken en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt alcoholist.

Een Nederlandse prostituee is honderd keer beter dan een schijnheilige Marokkaanse met hoofddoek.


Veel plezier met het vinden van een Marokkaanse Rene

----------


## xxxxxsamiraxxxxx

nou nou nou dat vind ik wel heel erg ver gaan!

----------


## xxxxxsamiraxxxxx

Renee vertel eens wat meer over jezelf!

Hoe oud ben je bijvoorbeeld

----------


## sgatke

> Ook al komt Allah naar beneden en maakt hij mij de rijkste man op aarde wanneer ik trouw met een Marokkaanse , ik zeg Allah nee ik blijf arm.
> Ook al zorgt Allah de barmhartige ervoor dat ik mijn dierbaren terug krijg op aarde wanneer ik met een Marokkaanse trouw, ik zeg nee Allah laat mijn dierbaren a.u.b in de Hemel ik blijf wel eenzaam op aarde.
> 
> Allah vraagt mij waarom ?
> Ik beantwoord: Allah vraagt het de engelen en u bent op de hoogte.
> De Marokkaanse vrouw daar is de Duivel Iblies zelfs bang voor!
> Ben je rijk en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt arm.
> Ben je knap en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt lelijk.
> Heb je nog nooit alcohol gedronken en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt alcoholist.
> ...


_je bent vast een hl triest figuur dat je zo negatief denkt over de marokkaanse dames

spijtig dat je hartje is gebroken door een marokkaanse meid, maar ga ze niet allemaal over 1 kam scheren


je kunt blaffen wat je wilt, je zult hoe dan ook terug keren naar een marokkaanse meid_

----------


## Aisha78

> Ook al komt Allah naar beneden en maakt hij mij de rijkste man op aarde wanneer ik trouw met een Marokkaanse , ik zeg Allah nee ik blijf arm.
> Ook al zorgt Allah de barmhartige ervoor dat ik mijn dierbaren terug krijg op aarde wanneer ik met een Marokkaanse trouw, ik zeg nee Allah laat mijn dierbaren a.u.b in de Hemel ik blijf wel eenzaam op aarde.
> 
> Allah vraagt mij waarom ?
> Ik beantwoord: Allah vraagt het de engelen en u bent op de hoogte.
> De Marokkaanse vrouw daar is de Duivel Iblies zelfs bang voor!
> Ben je rijk en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt arm.
> Ben je knap en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt lelijk.
> Heb je nog nooit alcohol gedronken en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt alcoholist.
> ...


 :giechel:

----------


## lieveman28

> Ook al komt Allah naar beneden en maakt hij mij de rijkste man op aarde wanneer ik trouw met een Marokkaanse , ik zeg Allah nee ik blijf arm.
> Ook al zorgt Allah de barmhartige ervoor dat ik mijn dierbaren terug krijg op aarde wanneer ik met een Marokkaanse trouw, ik zeg nee Allah laat mijn dierbaren a.u.b in de Hemel ik blijf wel eenzaam op aarde.
> 
> Allah vraagt mij waarom ?
> Ik beantwoord: Allah vraagt het de engelen en u bent op de hoogte.
> De Marokkaanse vrouw daar is de Duivel Iblies zelfs bang voor!
> Ben je rijk en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt arm.
> Ben je knap en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt lelijk.
> Heb je nog nooit alcohol gedronken en kom je in aanraking met een Marokkaanse gegarandeerd je wordt alcoholist.
> ...


Jou uitspraken doen mensen pijn man. Is het niet beter om de marokkaanse vrouw in haar waarde te laten.

ik kan je vertellen

Al zou ik de rijkste man op aarde zijn en ik zou moeten kiezen tussen mijn marokkaanse vrouw en mijn welvaart dan kies ik mijn vrouw. Misschien heb je vervelende ervaringen gehad met een marokkaanse vrouw maar keer je niet tegen hun broeder. want het zijn fantastische schepsels en bovendien erg mooie mensen. Nee hoor rene. De marokkaanse vrouw is over het algemeen een vrouw waar je op kan bouwen. Wees een vent met een marokkaanse en je zal waarschijnlijk een sterke vrouw naast je hebben. maar ik kan je wel al vertellen dat het beste is om een vrouw van het geloof te zoeken. Maar wil je daar kans op maken dan zal je zelf ook met het geloof moeten bezig houden. Want doe je dat niet dan zou je idd wel eens de verkeerde tegen kunnen komen. goede mannen vinden meestal goede vrouwen. en slechte mannen vinden meestal slechte vrouwen. in ieder volk zijn er vrouwen die goed zijn en slecht. 

En iedere vrouw "mits gedwongen" die haar zelf niet te koop zet is voor mij beter. schijnheilig of niet.

----------


## Lamya24

je kunt blaffen wat je wilt, je zult hoe dan ook terug keren naar een marokkaanse meid  :knipoog: [/I][/QUOTE]


Groot gelijk sgatke, ze kunnen blijkbaar niet mt de Marokkaanse dames en al heleml niet ZONDER hoe hard ze het ook blijven roepen  :knipoog: 
en dan ng het lef dat ze Marokkaanse meiden die met NIET- Marokkanen scheef/ uitscheldend nakijken/ roepen!

Kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat er meiden/vrouwen zijn die door zulke uitspraken/ uitingen zich richten op NIET- Marokkaanse jongens/mannen. Ze zijn zulk uitschot zat!!! 

En wat gebeurt er dan? Dan zie je de wijzende vinger naar de dame die een man van een andere nationaliteit verkiest.. en dt door domme uitspraken die klakkeloos worden geuit omdat het zogenaamd stoer overkomt om een ander te pijnigen! Want dat is het enige waar men zich als t ware zich nog op kan concentreren:s

El 7amdoelillah genoeg jongens/ mannen die twee keer nadenken voor ze iets zeggen/ op papier zetten. Maar laten die nou ERG zeldzaam zijn deze tijd :frons: 

Dus, dames el 7amdoelillah met wat en wie we zijn...NIETS en NIEMAND die dr iets aan kan doen/ veranderen behalve onze Heer en Meester de Almachtige! Allahoe Akbar!

Wie het niet kan hebben, kan het heen en weer krijgen :knipoog: 

Moge Allah ons leiden naar het goede incha Allah.

----------


## sgatke

> Kan ik me heel goed voorstellen dat er meiden/vrouwen zijn die door zulke uitspraken/ uitingen zich richten op NIET- Marokkaanse jongens/mannen. Ze zijn zulk uitschot zat!!!



_sorry hier wou ik even op reageren, in t vervolg moet je gewoon voor jezelf spreken oke?
dat hij zulke uitspraken maakt wilt niet zeggen dat wij de meiden maar achter de niet-moslims/marokkanen moeten rennen 
hij verlaagt zicht , en hij laat zien hoe hij is
en dat wilt lang niet zeggen dat alle marokkaanse jongens zo zijn

een groot excuus als een marokkaanse meid een nietmarokkaanse jongen vat oftewel een nietmoslim , omdat er kleuters zijn die zulke uitspraken maken

zulke uitspraken komen niet uit de lucht vallen, zo hebben we rotte appels onder de marokkaanse jongens zitten maar ook onder de marokkaanse meiden vergeet dat niet 
maar goed t zal allemaal wel_

----------


## Ariza

Hoe zo, hoe dan ook terugkeren naar een Marokkaanse?
Jullie kunnen wel denken dat Jullie een kut van goud hebben , maar vergeet niet dat 5 centimeter verder niets anders dan stront zit!
Wat denk je dat ik een Marokkaan ben met een bloempot kapsel, een bontkraag en op een hoek sta zonne pitten te kouwen en ieder marokkaanse wat voorbij komt nafluit?
Ik ben met mijn toekomst bezig en wat jullie doen valt niet eens meer op.
Het is en blijft het zelfde nu of over 1000 jaar.
Over straat slenteren met gsm en maar staren naar ieder golfje dat langs rijdt.
Of er een aap achter het stuur zit of een ezel maakt niet uit, als je maar met je reet in die auto mag zitten.
Marokkaanse als ze trots hadden dan waren ze niet te verleiden door de turken voor Lebara beltegoed.
Ik zeg en blijf bij mijn woorden: Marokkaanse zijn onbetrouwbaar, dom en goedkoop.

En Aisha:

Uitschot zeg je maar tegen je vader wanneer je zakgeld krijgt.
ik werk mij de pleuris voor dit land en zet mij positief in voor mensen zoals jullie die hier maar lui willen wezen om iets te maken van jullie leven, dus noem mij geen uitschot.

Ik heb de vrijheid om mijn reactie te geven op dit forum zoals jullie ook de vrijheid hebben om een advertentie te plaatsen waarin jullie jezelf als (goedkope) zogenaamde goede moslima's neerzetten.

----------


## sgatke

> Hoe zo, hoe dan ook terugkeren naar een Marokkaanse?
> Jullie kunnen wel denken dat Julie een kut van goud hebben , maar vergeet niet dat 5 centimeter verder niets anders dan stront zit!
> 
> Marokkaanse als ze trots hadden dan waren ze niet te verleiden door de turken voor Lebara beltegoed.
> 
> Ik zeg en blijf bij mijn woorden: Marokkaanse zijn onbetrouwbaar, dom en goedkoop.


_ik denk niets, zoals ik al zei ga je scharrels en exvriendinnen ( mischien je zussen of nichten) niet vergelijken met de rest 
dat is niet echt gezond, en je weet dat je teveel conclusies trekt en oordeelt
maar daar kom je vroeg of laat wel achter

raar dat ik me niet aangesproken voel bij je woorden maar toch reageer aangezien ik t jammer vind

over een paar jaar mag je weer spreken, want ik durf te zweren dat je zult eindigen met een marokkaanse inshAllah 
al loop je nu te janken omdat je een slechte ervaring hebt meegemaakt 

komt goed meneertje, doeg doeg_

----------


## Ariza

Je moet niet denken dat wanneer iemand een negatieve reactie plaats (volgens jouw).
Dit van toepassing is op die persoon!
Een persoon kan ook leren van fouten die anderen maken.
Waarom zou ik niets moeten leren van een Marokkaan die mij komt vertellen dat zijn vrouw 2 weken nadat zij haar verblijfsvergunning had ervandoor is gegaan!
Of van de Egyptenaar die mij verteld dat de Marokkaanse vrouw waarmee ik een gesprek had werkt als hoer in een sexclub in Amsterdam!
Waarom zou ik niets leren van de Marokkaan die nu vastzit in een huis van bewaring in Nieuwegein omdat zijn vrouw valse aangifte heeft gedaan tegen hem zodat hij zijn kinderen niet meer mag zien.
Waarom zou ik niets leren van Marokkanen die valse documenten hebben ondertekend en dachten dat ze getrouwd zijn in Marokko , maar achteraf blijkt dat die vrouw al een man heeft en hem gebruikt om naar Nederland te komen.

Wil je nog meer feiten sgatke?

----------


## sgatke

> Je moet niet denken dat wanneer iemand een negatieve reactie plaats (volgens jouw).
> Dit van toepassing is op die persoon!
> Een persoon kan ook leren van fouten die anderen maken.
> Waarom zou ik niets moeten leren van een Marokkaan die mij komt vertellen dat zijn vrouw 2 weken nadat zij haar verblijfsvergunning had ervandoor is gegaan!
> Of van de Egyptenaar die mij verteld dat de Marokkaanse vrouw waarmee ik een gesprek had werkt als hoer in een sexclub in Amsterdam!
> Waarom zou ik niets leren van de Marokkaan die nu vastzit in een huis van bewaring in Nieuwegein omdat zijn vrouw valse aangifte heeft gedaan tegen hem zodat hij zijn kinderen niet meer mag zien.
> Waarom zou ik niets leren van Marokkanen die valse documenten hebben ondertekend en dachten dat ze getrouwd zijn in Marokko , maar achteraf blijkt dat die vrouw al een man heeft en hem gebruikt om naar Nederland te komen.
> 
> Wil je nog meer feiten sgatke?


_ik geef je in geen enkele zin ongelijk, maar je denkt zo negatief over 't geheel dat is jammer 
ik zie ook dingen waarvan ik denk 'jeetje moet dat nou' , of hoor dingen
maar wie ben ik om daarover te oordelen?
ik heb me eigen leven en fouten ik doe me ding en ouwehoer lekker
ik ga me niet verdiepen in andermans leven, oftewel bemoeien 
ieder zo zijn/haar fouten/leven

je moet je niet focussen op zulke mensen, focus op je eigen leven
doe je ding
zolang jij goed doet ontmoet jij goed geloof mij nou maar 

ik weet dat 't 'klote' is als andere aankomen zetten en praten over je eigen landgenoten of je ziet dingen wat dus echt niet kan
maar ieder zijn/haar leven
wat boeit jou nou wat een ander doet?

dat een paar schoffies in de media komen etc , en voor een slechte naam zorgen bij de hollanders wilt toch niet zeggen dat alle marokkaanse jongens straatschoffies zijn ?
nou zo heb je ook huppeltutjes, maar dat wilt lang niet zeggen dat alle marokkaanse dames zo zijn 

ik neem aan dat je zusjes hebt of nichtjes ? denk je ook zo over hun? 
denk 't niet
denk dan ook niet zo over 't geheel

en ja als je niet wilt eindigen met een marokkaanse meid dat kan, jou keuze
kan niemand wat aan veranderen

en ja je mag je eigen mening uitte, maar wees gewoon wat netter en gezonder in je uitspraken
kom je veel verder mee_ 

*ps; wij marokkanen hebben een scherpe tong en maken van een mug een olifant vergeet dat niet
ervaar zelf dingen en maak zelf fouten en leer ervan
niet altijd dingen aannemen van een ander *

----------


## minerva76

> Ik vond vandaag deze site en ben meteen lid geworden. De reden daarvoor is dat ik de laatste tijd merk dat ik Marokkaanse meisjes erg leuk vind. Ik zoek in eerste instantie een meisje voor een vriendschap.
> 
> Wat ik het liefst wil doen, is samen wandelen (het liefst over het strand, door de duinen of over de Veluwe), naar de dierentuin gaan, stedentrips maken (ik hou vooral van Parijs) en films kijken. 
> 
> Ik ben 35 jaar. Ik ben betrouwbaar, eerlijk en oprecht. Sinds een aantal jaar werk ik als jurist. Verder doe ik al een aantal jaren vrijwilligerswerk, waarbij ik leesles geef aan vooral allochtone kinderen met leesachterstanden.
> 
> Mijn hobbies zijn tennissen, tv-series kijken, lezen en schrijven. 
> 
> Je kunt me mailen op [email protected] of toevoegen op msn.
> ...



ja , weer zo een kaaskop die loopt te geilen op een exotisch snoepje, als het moet stemmen ze pvv, maar als het om vrouwen gaat doen ze niet moeilijk,...

en arazi, dat jij wat mensen om je heen kent die niet goed bezig zijn geeft je nog niet het recht om zo over alle Marokkaanse vrouwen te praten, common sense heet dat

----------


## Lamya24

[QUOTE=sgatke;3986756][I]sorry hier wou ik even op reageren, in t vervolg moet je gewoon voor jezelf spreken oke?
dat hij zulke uitspraken maakt wilt niet zeggen dat wij de meiden maar achter de niet-moslims/marokkanen moeten rennen 

Salam sgatke,

Sprak zowel voor mezelf, als de meiden die ik ken in zo'n situatie, zoals jij weer spreekt over andere meiden waarvoor dat niet geldt...
Ik praat het niet goed...maar we moeten niet vergeten dat het nou eenmaal speelt.
Dat is hetgeen wat ik naar voren wilde brengen.

Ps: en natuurlijk zitten er rotte appels tussen, die zul je altijd hebben...zowel de meiden/ vrouwen als de jongens/ mannen.

Wa Salam,

----------


## sgatke

> Salam sgatke,
> 
> Sprak zowel voor mezelf, als de meiden die ik ken in zo'n situatie, zoals jij weer spreekt over andere meiden waarvoor dat niet geldt...
> Ik praat het niet goed...maar we moeten niet vergeten dat het nou eenmaal speelt.
> Dat is hetgeen wat ik naar voren wilde brengen.
> 
> Ps: en natuurlijk zitten er rotte appels tussen, die zul je altijd hebben...zowel de meiden/ vrouwen als de jongens/ mannen.
> 
> Wa Salam,


_'t speelt zeker , dat onze meiden achter de kont rennen van hollanders etc etc oftewel nietmarokkanen/moslims
en als je dan vraagt waarom ze een hollander als vriend hebben, is 9 van 10 keer hun antwoord 'marokkaanse jongens zijn allemaal zwervers en junken blabla' 
of als een marokkaanse jongen hun de grond in boort roepen ze meestal 'ja maar jullie marokkaanse jongens nemen ook een hollandse meid als vriendin waarom mogen wij dat niet ' 

pfff , omdat de ander wat doet moet jij dat ook doen? 

ik zie 't allemaal, maar kan er niets aan veranderen en zeg er niets van heb enkel me mening/zegje erover

maar je reactie hiervoor was heel wat anders, met andere woorden dat 't terecht is dat de meiden een nietmarokkaan vatten omdat er rotte appels bestaan
dat is echt fout_

----------


## Lamya24

[QUOTE=sgatke;3987026]_'t speelt zeker , dat onze meiden achter de kont rennen van hollanders etc etc oftewel nietmarokkanen/moslims
en als je dan vraagt waarom ze een hollander als vriend hebben, is 9 van 10 keer hun antwoord 'marokkaanse jongens zijn allemaal zwervers en junken blabla' 
of als een marokkaanse jongen hun de grond in boort roepen ze meestal 'ja maar jullie marokkaanse jongens nemen ook een hollandse meid als vriendin waarom mogen wij dat niet ' 

pfff , omdat de ander wat doet moet jij dat ook doen? 

ik zie 't allemaal, maar kan er niets aan veranderen en zeg er niets van heb enkel me mening/zegje erover

maar je reactie hiervoor was heel wat anders, met andere woorden dat 't terecht is dat de meiden een nietmarokkaan vatten omdat er rotte appels bestaan
dat is echt fout_[/QUOT

Het is maar hoe je het interpreteert...

We kunnen als t ware elkaar de schuld blijven geven, maar daar schiet men niets mee op :s sterker nog het wekt allen maar irritatie op.

Het is jammer om te zien/ horen hoe we elkaar de grond in kunnen boren...
we kunnen erover praten/ discusseren maar het is nergens voor nodig om grof te worden:s

wa salam,

----------


## sgatke

> Het is maar hoe je het interpreteert...
> 
> We kunnen als t ware elkaar de schuld blijven geven, maar daar schiet men niets mee op :s sterker nog het wekt allen maar irritatie op.
> 
> Het is jammer om te zien/ horen hoe we elkaar de grond in kunnen boren...
> we kunnen erover praten/ discusseren maar het is nergens voor nodig om grof te worden:s
> 
> wa salam,


_
ik denk dat je zelf niet weet wat je post? wie heeft 't over 'schuld' 
wat heeft schuld ermee te maken

maar goed merk dat ik met jou geen woorden kan wisselen, houdooee_

----------


## Lamya24

> _
> ik denk dat je zelf niet weet wat je post? wie heeft 't over 'schuld' 
> wat heeft schuld ermee te maken
> 
> maar goed merk dat ik met jou geen woorden kan wisselen, houdooee_



A3ibad Allah!!!

Met "schuld" verwijs ik naar het feit dat de mannen de vrouw de schuld geven en omgekeerd...heb het hierbij niet specifiekover een bepaald persoon.

wel zo makkelijk om begrijpend te lezen :maf2: 

Houdooee 2 you :knipoog:

----------


## sgatke

> A3ibad Allah!!!
> 
> Met "schuld" verwijs ik naar het feit dat de mannen de vrouw de schuld geven en omgekeerd...heb het hierbij niet specifiekover een bepaald persoon.
> 
> wel zo makkelijk om begrijpend te lezen
> 
> Houdooee 2 you


_je doet 't weer, je zet je eigen verhaaltjes neer 
er is geen sprake van 'schuld' 
voor mij is begrijpend lezen een makkie, denk dat 't voor jou een heel gedoe is of niet?

daag_

----------


## jamaldin

Soebhana llah, 

iedere mag kritiek leveren maar mensen je hoeft elkaar niet persoonlijk aan te vallen. Ons probleem ligt aan de opvoeding. We zijn helaas niet goed opgevoed. (sommige gaan nu zeggen Ow nee praat over jezelf, mijn ouders hebben me goed opgevoed) nou ik denk het niet.

We zijn meer met de ons behoeftes bezig. We kijken niet verder. fina mazaal joe3 van 50 jaar geleden.Mijn advies aan alle broeders en zusters. Ik hou van jullie omwille van Allah. zodra jullie getrouwd zijn besef dat je moet geven en nemen, kijk eerst of je al je plichten doet tegenover je partner in de wet van Allah(buiten de wet van Allah niet gehoorzamen) en als je kinderen krijgt voed ze hoe de profeet vrede zij met hem ons heeft geleerd. 
Laten we elkaar in de armen nemen(figuurlijk) elkaar vergeven en eenheid vormenl. Man en vrouw wallah we kunnen niet zonder elkaar. Wallah heb liever een lelijke stinkende marokkaanse moslima dan een knappe aantrekkelijke nederlandse.

Moge allah ons leiden naar de weg die hij wil. Hou van jullie van allah broeders en zusters.

----------


## sgatke

> Soebhana llah, 
> 
> iedere mag kritiek leveren maar mensen je hoeft elkaar niet persoonlijk aan te vallen. Ons probleem ligt aan de opvoeding. We zijn helaas niet goed opgevoed. (sommige gaan nu zeggen Ow nee praat over jezelf, mijn ouders hebben me goed opgevoed) nou ik denk het niet.
> 
> We zijn meer met de ons behoeftes bezig. We kijken niet verder. fina mazaal joe3 van 50 jaar geleden.Mijn advies aan alle broeders en zusters. Ik hou van jullie omwille van Allah. zodra jullie getrouwd zijn besef dat je moet geven en nemen, kijk eerst of je al je plichten doet tegenover je partner in de wet van Allah(buiten de wet van Allah niet gehoorzamen) en als je kinderen krijgt voed ze hoe de profeet vrede zij met hem ons heeft geleerd. 
> Laten we elkaar in de armen nemen(figuurlijk) elkaar vergeven en eenheid vormenl. Man en vrouw wallah we kunnen niet zonder elkaar. Wallah heb liever een lelijke stinkende marokkaanse moslima dan een knappe aantrekkelijke nederlandse.
> 
> Moge allah ons leiden naar de weg die hij wil. Hou van jullie van allah broeders en zusters.


_je hebt gelijk _

----------


## Ren22

> ja , weer zo een kaaskop die loopt te geilen op een exotisch snoepje, als het moet stemmen ze pvv, maar als het om vrouwen gaat doen ze niet moeilijk,...


Ik vind het knap dat je kunt oordelen over iemand die je totaal niet kent. Ik stem trouwens geen PVV; ik stem blanco.


> en arazi, dat jij wat mensen om je heen kent die niet goed bezig zijn geeft je nog niet het recht om zo over alle Marokkaanse vrouwen te praten, common sense heet dat


Pas dat dan ook toe op jezelf. Je verwijt iemand dat ze generaliseert maar in de zin erboven dat je dat zelf ook.

----------


## minerva76

> Ik vind het knap dat je kunt oordelen over iemand die je totaal niet kent. Ik stem trouwens geen PVV; ik stem blanco.Pas dat dan ook toe op jezelf. Je verwijt iemand dat ze generaliseert maar in de zin erboven dat je dat zelf ook.



Het gaat om het idee, de reden voor je behoefte bevrediging is nogal dubieus, het feit dat een blanke nederlandse loopt te "geilen" op Marokkaanse moslimvrouwen maakt het nogal frappant.

----------


## Ren22

> Het gaat om het idee, de reden voor je behoefte bevrediging is nogal dubieus, het feit dat een blanke nederlandse loopt te "geilen" op Marokkaanse moslimvrouwen maakt het nogal frappant.


Vreemde reactie. Ik zoek gewoon naar een vriendschap. Jij maakt er iets plats van; dat zit in jou.

Als je hier verder nog dingen over wilt schrijven vind ik dat prima, maar ik ga er niet meer op in want ik denk dat het niet zoveel zin heeft.

----------


## sgatke

> Het gaat om het idee, de reden voor je behoefte bevrediging is nogal dubieus, het feit dat een blanke nederlandse loopt te "geilen" op Marokkaanse moslimvrouwen maakt het nogal frappant.


_
niet alle marokkaanse meiden zijn moslim_

----------


## Lamya24

> _je doet 't weer, je zet je eigen verhaaltjes neer 
> er is geen sprake van 'schuld' 
> voor mij is begrijpend lezen een makkie, denk dat 't voor jou een heel gedoe is of niet?
> 
> daag_



Mijn eigen verhaaltjes mt betrekking tot het onderwerp, ja. En zolang de n de ander verwijt van zijn/ haar gedrag dan kun je wel dergelijk spreken van "schuld."
El mohiem, zo heeft ieder wel zo zijn eigen opvattingen. Alln worden ze meestal niet gerespecteerd:s

Wa Salam,

----------


## Ariza

Beste jamaldin

Onderwerp heeft totaal niets met opvoeding te maken.
We worden benvloed door Media,Vrienden, Arabische/Turkse soapseries en Reclame.

Iedereen heeft zijn eigen definitie van het geloof islem tegenwoordig.
We willen zijn zoals de autochtoon maar weten dat het niet bij ons past.

Vrijheid past ons niet en dat is al gezegd in het jaar 1600 door sultan elmansour van Meknes.
Hij zij een Marokkaan als je hem vrijheid geeft verliest hij zijn geloof,trots en schaamte.

Samenwerken komt niet voor in de vijf zuilen van de Islem daarom gunnen we elkaar niets en is het ikke,ikke en jij kan stikken.

Sgatke :
Volgende keer geen zussen/nichten of moeders noemen.

----------


## sgatke

_@ ariza, ik bedoel er niets mee dat ik je zussen/nichten als voorbeeld neem
en 'moeders' heb ik niet genoemd in me reacties en zal ik ook niet doen


daag_

----------


## jamaldin

ewa llah ijib li fiha el geer.

Maar ariza het is jou taak en mijn taak om daar verandering in te brengen. In plaats dat we kritiek gaan leveren kunnen we misschien bter marokanen bij elkaar gaann brengen. Het is een zware lange weg maar als je maar begint. 

Momenteel maken wij de mannen veel fouten en de vrouwen ook veel fouten. Wij kijken alleen naar de dames maar niet naar de mannen. De vrouwtjes leren vn ons. Als je ziet een jongen die hele dag achter msn is, belt zijn vriendinnen op. wat denk je dat zijn zusje leert. maar hamdoellah er is nog hoop en er zijn heel broedes en zusters bezig om elkaar naar de fitra te brengen. Als we willen slagen moeten we van elkaar houden.

En mijn advies an iedere zuster of broeder, denk denk goed na. Al pleeg je zondes hoe ze ook zijn vergeet niet dat je een GOD hebt die heel machtig, barmhartig en genade vol is. Dus altijd richt je tot hem door tawba en diu3a te doen. Wallah er bestaat geen enkel heerlijkheid dan als je goed gelovig bent

----------


## pretender007

er lopen er genoeg rond . dus moet wel lukken .

----------


## Ren22

> er lopen er genoeg rond . dus moet wel lukken .


Bedankt, dat lijkt mij ook. Ik heb inmiddels al een leuk iemand leren kennen via deze site en ik hoop dat dat een vriendschap kan worden.

----------


## minerva76

> Bedankt, dat lijkt mij ook. Ik heb inmiddels al een leuk iemand leren kennen via deze site en ik hoop dat dat een vriendschap kan worden.


ja maak dat de kat maar wijs met je "vriendschap" ...zeg die troela heeft zeker een minderwaardigheidscomplex, loop je nog steeds te "geilen" op de meisjes, echt weer wat voor een blanke autochtoon

----------


## halfspaansnl

wow duidelijk stil hierna

----------


## Ren22

> wow duidelijk stil hierna


Ja, leek mij nou ook niet echt een post waarop ik serieus zou moeten ingaan. Ik heb al een paar keer aangegeven dat ik een Marokkaans meisje zoek voor een vriendschap maar degene voor jou vertaalt het meteen in iets plats. Die posts staan vol met vreemde aannames en vooroordelen dus daar ga ik dan ook maar niet op in.

----------


## pretender007

salaam aleikum .

Veel mensen ........ het merendeel kunnen we wel zeggen, vinden dat echte vriendschap tussen man en vrouw niet kan bestaan.
Mannen en vrouwen verschillen teveel van elkaar (je weet wel, vrouwen komen van venus, mannen komen van mars) en ze hebben te weinig raakpunten.
Slechts op n vlak ontmoeten ze elkaar volledig: seks. een vriendschappelijke relatie tussen man en vrouw draait dan ook vaak uit op een sentimentele of seksuele relatie. 

De conclusie: een man en een vrouw kunnen geliefden zijn, misschien geliefden n vrienden, maar nooit en dan ook nooit kunnen zij puur en alleen vrienden zijn. Dit is onmogelijk.


dus maak je zelf niks wijs . en lieg niet .

----------


## Ren22

> salaam aleikum .
> 
> Veel mensen ........ het merendeel kunnen we wel zeggen, vinden dat echte vriendschap tussen man en vrouw niet kan bestaan.
> Mannen en vrouwen verschillen teveel van elkaar (je weet wel, vrouwen komen van venus, mannen komen van mars) en ze hebben te weinig raakpunten.
> Slechts op n vlak ontmoeten ze elkaar volledig: seks. een vriendschappelijke relatie tussen man en vrouw draait dan ook vaak uit op een sentimentele of seksuele relatie. 
> 
> De conclusie: een man en een vrouw kunnen geliefden zijn, misschien geliefden n vrienden, maar nooit en dan ook nooit kunnen zij puur en alleen vrienden zijn. Dit is onmogelijk.
> 
> 
> dus maak je zelf niks wijs . en lieg niet .


Ik kan prima vriendschappelijk met vrouwen omgaan. En ik heb genoeg raakpunten met ze. Verder ken ik genoeg mannen en vrouwen in mijn omgeving die vriendschappelijk met elkaar omgaan. Het is echt niet zo dat alle mannen en alle vrouwen elkaar seksueel aantrekkelijk vinden en dat mannen en vrouwen te weinig raakpunten hebben vind ik een beetje kortzichtig. Ik heb vaak meer raakpunten met vrouwen dan met mannen.

----------


## sgatke

_waarom zo graag een marokkaanse dame? je kan toch ook een vriendschap sluiten met een nlse dame of een turkse of dergelijke
leg eens uit waarom een marokkaans_

----------


## Ren22

> _waarom zo graag een marokkaanse dame? je kan toch ook een vriendschap sluiten met een nlse dame of een turkse of dergelijke
> leg eens uit waarom een marokkaans_


Ik vind Marokkaanse meisjes en vrouwen heel vaak mysterieus, stijlvol en ik vind ze leuk en interessant om mee te praten.

----------


## pretender007

ik weet wat jij wil doen . je wil eerst vriendschap sluiten hun het gevoel geven dat je anders bent en dat ze met jou over alles kunnen praten .
je neemt je de tijd en hoopt dan dat ze verliefdt op je worden en dan kun je met ze doen wat je wil . en dan dump je ze en gaat naar de volgende . 

onder tussen ben je met een stuk of 7 vrouwen tegen lijk bezig . en daar van zal altijd wel 1 of twee toe happen .
ik heb een raar gevoel over jou .
en meestal klopt mijn gevoel altijd .

----------


## minerva76

> ik weet wat jij wil doen . je wil eerst vriendschap sluiten hun het gevoel geven dat je anders bent en dat ze met jou over alles kunnen praten .
> je neemt je de tijd en hoopt dan dat ze verliefdt op je worden en dan kun je met ze doen wat je wil . en dan dump je ze en gaat naar de volgende . 
> 
> onder tussen ben je met een stuk of 7 vrouwen tegen lijk bezig . en daar van zal altijd wel 1 of twee toe happen .
> ik heb een raar gevoel over jou .
> en meestal klopt mijn gevoel altijd .



ja , het is ongeloofwaardig van deze persoon, zoals ik al zei waarom perse een marokkaanse ? En geen vriendschap sluiten met een marokkaanse man?

----------


## Los

Debiel

----------


## Angel-

> _je bent vast een hl triest figuur dat je zo negatief denkt over de marokkaanse dames
> 
> spijtig dat je hartje is gebroken door een marokkaanse meid, maar ga ze niet allemaal over 1 kam scheren
> 
> 
> je kunt blaffen wat je wilt, je zult hoe dan ook terug keren naar een marokkaanse meid_



helemaal met je eens :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mocro1

meneer ariza....sorry hoor,maar je spoort echt niet in je kop.marokkaanse meisjes zijn de mooiste vrouwen op aarde vriend......je weet niet waar je het over hebt....

----------


## zakii-ned

Salaam aleikoem. Je kan zeggen wat je wilt over vrouwen en in jouw geval Marokkaanse vrouwen, maar als je zegt dat je met je toekomst bezig bent, is dat voor mij dat je met je geloof bezig bent. Blijkbaar heb je nog een hele slag in te halen en kennis op te doen. Dit zijn uitspraken die kafirs doen en mensen die geen kennis hebben. Of bedoel je ... serieus met je toekomst bezig zijn..... het wereldse leven en vergeet je waar het echt om draait??? 

Ga kennis opdoen ipv zulke rare uitspraken te doen en Allah's naam in deze tekst verkeerd gebruiken. Beter ga je berouw tonen.... Het paradijs ligt onder de voeten van de vrouw.... dus ga geen domme uitspraken doen

----------


## missdior

wat spreekt jij zo aan in marokkaanse meiden?

zijn het de ogen ,dat mysterieuze of dat preutse

----------

